# Won't eat breakfast



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Rusty is 3.5 months now. He's onto 3 meals a day and seems to have boundless energy. He's got a chubby puppy tummy, but when he gets wet you can see he's still pretty slim. 

But he is barely touching his breakfast. I tried giving dinner much earlier, or giving breakfast after his walk, but he doesn't seem interested. Can they go onto 2 meals a day this early? SHould I just persevere and let him eat a tiny bit of kibble in the morning. We've tried different foods and are now on Royal Canin kibble, which I think he really likes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Our Rudi is 16 weeks and she has been having two meals for the last week as she didn't eat her lunch so now we just give her breakfast and tea and she eats this now  xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie was about 16 weeks when the vets nurse said she could go on 2 meals a day. She now has breakfast, tea and a few biscuits at dinner time.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel was also doing this, i think it was too early for her. We now put her bowl in her crate with her so she can eat it when she likes during the day. When I get home from work the bowl has been licked clean. I was worried she wasn't eating enough and this sorted the problem out.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Every dog is different and some people will advise 2 meals versus 3 meals and vice versa. Double check the amount you are giving over a daily basis (the sum of all the meals), is it right? Perhaps consider cutting the overall amount down or give breakfast later than you are now. Rusty will eat if she's hungry. Trial and error really until you get in to a routine. As long as Rusty is not loosing weight and is growing at the appropriate rate.


----------

